# King Studs (Table R602.7.5)



## Energystar (Sep 6, 2021)

This table seems grossly over simplified. This table makes a blanket statement about the number of king studs needed based only on wind and opening size. What about wall height and stud size? For example; do I have to use the same number of king studs for a 10-foot, 2x4 wall as I would with a 7-foot, 2x6 wall? If so, must the additional king studs match the stud size in the wall or can they be 2x4?


----------



## e hilton (Sep 6, 2021)

Wouldnt it be easier to use matching stud sizes, so yo7 don’t end up with an odd situation to enclose?


----------



## steveray (Sep 7, 2021)

The whole point of the IRC is simplifying things.....As that is a "new" IRC table, it does get better in 2021, and they may continue to refine it, but I see no need...


----------



## Energystar (Sep 7, 2021)

It seems obvious that the intent of this code is to strengthen the opening against wind loads. Say I was a builder concerned with energy efficiency who had a bunch of windows with 4'-1" openings in 2x6 walls. This code says I must double my king studs even though a 2x6 stud is more than double the strength of a 2x4. I want to omit the studs for; 1) cost savings, 2) energy savings. As the inspector, would you; 1) allow it, 2) make me put in the studs, 3) have me hire an engineer?


----------



## steveray (Sep 7, 2021)

No....if you are structurally "allowed" to frame it 24" OC you only need 1 King....That is how that table works....And if you really want to save studs, frame it at 24" OC....


----------



## Paul Sweet (Sep 7, 2021)

King studs also provide extra width to nail trim (interior and exterior) or attach drapery rods to.  

Light wood stick framing looks simple and primitive, but it has over a century of refinement and builders trying to reduce material and labor.  Years ago somebody tried to start a movement to frame with 1-by lumber at 24" spacing to further reduce lumber usage and increase insulation.  When people tried actually building that way it they found out that they couldn't hang the drywall.  Nails (or screws) would either miss the narrow studs or split them.


----------



## Energystar (Sep 7, 2021)

I am referring to the 2021 IRC. I provided a link below. I should have said Exposure C (rural setting). The chart makes you use 2 kings studs on each side for openings greater than 4'. And the 2x6 studs are on 2' centers.

https://codes.iccsafe.org/content/IRC2021P1/chapter-6-wall-construction#IRC2021P1_Pt03_Ch06_SecR602

I realize my earlier question is not fair. An inspector cannot and should not make decisions about which parts of the code to let slide. I simply believe this code is over simplified and deserves amending.


----------



## steveray (Sep 7, 2021)

My bad ..missed this in 2021 where they got rid of stud spacing...


----------



## steveray (Sep 7, 2021)

I guess they figure you cut 2 studs you add two studs....


----------



## Energystar (Sep 7, 2021)

Agreed. But a single 2x6 king stud is stronger than a double 2x4.


----------



## Keystone (Sep 8, 2021)

It may be best to seek an interpretation from ICC.


----------



## north star (Sep 8, 2021)

*$ $ 0 $ $*

*" It may be best to seek an interpretation from ICC. "*
*or the American Wood Council.......... - - >   ** https://www.awc.org/*

*$ $ 0 $ $*


----------

